# Il Volo contro i Led Zeppelin



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2020)

Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2020)

Scusate il copia-incolla dell Intervista ma è talmente assurda che non sapevo come riassumere le parole. 

Io non ho parole


----------



## Butcher (19 Aprile 2020)

Nel senso che chi mangia cioccolata non può mangiare anche mer.da. Credo sia questo il senso.


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Hanno ragione io che amo i Led Zeppelin non li posso sentire.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2020)

la quarantena fa danni psicologici assurdi


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2020)

Lo dissero in realtà 5 anni fa, solo che Andrea Scanzi ha avuto la meravigliosa idea di riprendere quell'intervista per un post su Facebook. Così facendo, ha regalato loro un pò di attenzione, dopo che non si sentiva da un bel po parlarne. Complimenti!!!

Detto questo, il contenuto è condivisibile seppur espresso in maniera presuntuosa. Chi ascolta i Led Zeppelin non può e non deve permettersi di ascoltare contemporaneamente le loro schifezze pseudo-liriche.


----------



## Mou (19 Aprile 2020)

Gli hanno drogato di nuovo il drink.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Ma solo io ho notato che uno di questi tre esaltati è la fotocopia di Andrè Silva?

Gli altri poi li vedrei bene nel movimento delle sardine, due nerds sfigati.


----------



## sipno (19 Aprile 2020)

3 imbecilli che stanno in piedi grazie all'ignoranza musicale a cui oggi è abituata la gente


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



La Melma "Chi è abituato a mangiare Nutella non può mangiare le proprie feci" 

Il senso è quello


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha

Sti asini prima di nominare gli Dei della musica, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca con il fuoco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Andrebbero arrestati solo per aver nominato i Led Zeppelin... spero prendano una chitarrata in faccia da qualcuno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Aprile 2020)

Ahahahhaahha ma che????

Lasciando stare quest'uscita infelicissima, ma c'è qualcuno che crede siano bravi? Per me sembrano tre amatoriali


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Hanno ragione, chiunque abbia sentito "When the levee breaks", di questi qua non sa proprio che farsene, altro che ascoltarli.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



Non potendo sparare la m.....a nelle camere d' albergo, sparano cacate in rete


----------



## Pit96 (19 Aprile 2020)

Probabilmente intendevano dire che chi apprezza un genere lontano dal loro non apprezzerà il loro. 
Cosa sbagliata tra l'altro, si possono benissimo ascoltare generi agli antipodi, se fatti bene


----------



## Lambro (19 Aprile 2020)

Visti cantare in una trasmissione tv pochi giorni fa e uno dei loro (quello col pizzo) faceva il "simpatico" sul palco, na roba che neanche alle elementari.
Forse è proprio lui che ha parlato, questo mi pare uno leggermente montato.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



rotfl, già il titolo fa ridere....come se gli zeppelin avessero tempo da perdere con sti bambocci. 

e cmq dicono una vaccata perchè chi ascolta gli zeppelin può benissimo apprezzare anche altri generi, purchè di qualità.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



I chi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
> 
> Sti asini prima di nominare gli Dei della musica, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca con il fuoco.



Mario ti ho pensato subito


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".








Li vedrei bene per questo genere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Aprile 2020)

Ascolto i Led Zeppelin da quando sono nato ed anche la lirica, ma non mi sono mai azzardato ad ascoltare la spazzatura prodotta da questi tre..

Se non fosse per la totale ignoranza musicale che caratterizza le nuove generazioni, che sbraitano dietro all'ultimo pseudo-cantante che esce da un cosiddetto "talet", votato in massa più perché è belloccio che per le capacità vocali, non si avvicinerebbero ad un palco se non con la ramazza per spazzarlo...


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mario ti ho pensato subito



Se mi nominavano i Pink Floyd, uscivo subito a cercarli....LOL


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible delirio di onnipotenza del trio “ il volo” durante un intervista rilasciata pochi giorni fa: "Chi è abituato ai Led Zeppelin non può ascoltarci. Siamo unici ma non facciamo lirica, nessuno canta come noi a 20 anni. Il nostro è un po' lirico, un vintage musicale. Chi è cresciuto ascoltando i Led Zeppelin non può ascoltare il nostro genere musicale. Mettiamo d'accordo le generazioni, ed in questo momento non abbiamo competitor".



No vabbé dai non possono averlo detto davvero


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Se mi nominavano i Pink Floyd, uscivo subito a cercarli....LOL


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2020)

Leggere grazie

http://www.milanworld.net/le-tre-regole-piu-importanti-per-piacere-leggere-vt88663.html#post2047225


----------

